# Blake Coax Indicator Needle Removal



## John Hasler (Oct 10, 2015)

Does the main needle on the Blake just press on the way they usually do?  I'm reluctant to use force without being sure that it is held by friction.  This is a real (fairly old) Blake, not a knockoff.


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 10, 2015)

Well, I screwed up my courage and pried on it.  Yes, it does just press on, though rather firmly.  My coax indicator now has a dial, a bezel, and a crystal.  The dial has only lines as I lack stamps and the bezel isn't knurled for lack of a knurling tool, but at least the pointer isn't hanging out in the air to get mangled.


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 3, 2015)

Here's a photo of the repaired coax indicator.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 4, 2015)

That almost looks like a old first aid kit box that you have it in.


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 4, 2015)

4gsr said:


> That almost looks like a old first aid kit box that you have it in.


Actually the case started life as a drill index.  I bought it for $2.00 at a yard sale and soon found out why: the drills were made of cheese.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 5, 2015)

I was going to say the case looks like a HF drill bit index.


----------

